# Please Help Me Identify This - London



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2016)

In June 2014 we took a vacation in London and Paris.  Had a very special dinner on the River Thames, and of course took lots of pictures.  This photo was taken while onboard the vessel (barge??).  Can one of your folks in London or elsewhere help me identify what this is?  

Mahalo!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 16, 2016)

I expect that is in the Royal Botanical Gardens at Kew - a London suburb on the Thames.


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2016)

I think it's The Peace Pagoda in Battersea.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/...eligion_and_ethics/newsid_8091000/8091765.stm


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2016)

Pam & Capt - Mahalo for answering my question so quickly.  We took a ton of pictures, but this one is a favorite of mine.


----------

